# Cutest Faces:



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm sure there's been dozens of threads like these before...

What's the cutest/funniest facial expression your dog has ever made?

Mine is:









Donatello looks like he's smiling all bashful, kind of like the Japanese Anime cartoons?

What's yours?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

There are a couple faces that Teddie makes that crack me up.

His snaggle tooth; where he looks like he's trying to be so poise and intelligent, but with that expression it's impossible.









And this is SUPER old, taken a few months after I adopted him, but it never fails to make me laugh. He has such a pitiful face!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Like Teddie, I love the sneer.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

this is still the cutest "bello" pic i think i have!!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

This is the coolest one of SusieQ








Chipper is always... well, Chipper! lol








This one is just... cool. The black one is my Callie, and the other is Caesar, a Boxer/Hound. They like it rough. lol








But THIS is my all-time favorite.








EEEEEWWWW! (its some animals rotting head. hahah)


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hahaha... Those pictures are the greatest... It shows dogs at their quirkiest!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

This is my favorite picture of hallie She's so freakin cute! 









This is a cute one of peanut, after I followed him around with the camera all day I guess he just gave up!









Another cute one of Hallie I took the other day


----------



## JeepGirl (Feb 19, 2009)

This is their favorite spot in the house









This is how you are greeted by Tank if you get near the fence









Deuce's Happy Face


----------



## ownerofarottweiler (Feb 18, 2009)

teddie is so cute . omg, his facial expression is priceless! beautiful


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Zoey's thoughtful face. (Pre-first cip! :-O so furry!)








She's begging for crackers in this one.


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

This is my boy Jackson he's 11 weeks old


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Rocky makes really great faces all the time. Here are a few of my favs:


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Fun thread! Here are mine...

Yuki's goofy grin, obviously pleased with himself for landing such a cute girlfriend 









Bandit's broad jaw gives him some silly facial expressions...


















More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

For all her glory, Willow can sure look goofy at times...

She says "Pfffftt... I'm too good for the likes of you"









Yawning! If only this one had been in focus... she looks ridiculous!


----------



## Sophie's Mum (Jan 24, 2009)

This was taken when Sophie was 11 weeks old. It's one of my favorite pictures of her. How can ya just not love that face? Why won't my pictures show up any bigger than this? I've resized but doesn't matter what I do, they end up being small


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Sophie, when people click on the picture it is shown bigger.

Jeepgirl, you are going to have to make your signature smaller, before someone else tells you 

These are adorable pictures!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

The head tilt, hands down.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Bolo looks funny when she sleeps...


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Bolo looks funny when she sleeps...


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

trying again...



trumpetjock said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.




why say something like that?

Why wont the attachment thingy work?

grrr...


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> trying again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep trying! I still don't really have a clear idea what bolo looks like!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

this upload thing doesn't always work for me...*crosses fingers*


----------



## sillyshoes (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking at this thread puts a huge smile on my face


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

The silly head tilt is a Carsten thing. He seems to do it in most of his pictures.









What can even be said about Oliver... He is a man of goofy faces. lol

























LOL As much as I love Oliver, it is obvious, he will never be a super model. lol


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Such cute pics everyone !!
Here are my favorites 

Toula's who me ??? look 










my favorite of Bear Bear 










and Casper


----------



## dianaw (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

We should have a contest of the cutest dog pictures and beable to vote on them.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Jessieanne said:


> We should have a contest of the cutest dog pictures and beable to vote on them.


There have been a couple, but most times they're either unpopular and there aren't enough dogs to vote on, or they're TOO popular and no one wants to sift through all the pictures.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I started the thread, and I contemplated doing the voting thing... But I didn't know how to go about doing it, and if it was left up to me to pick the winner... I COULDN'T DO IT! EVERYONE WOULD WIN! lol!


----------



## romeos mommy (Jan 26, 2009)

I have TONS but this one makes me laugh all the time 


CUTE PICTURES EVERYONE!!











[/IMG]


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

How in the world am I suppose to choose a cute photo of Nubs? They are all soooooo cute!


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

This is my girl watching me make supper. She is always looking at me like that, I guess I am her hero.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

You wanted a cute dog/pupppy picture, you got definitely got some really cute ones with everyon's replies. Here's mine:








This is Dallas with our other dog, Murray. This picture is so darn cute









Dallas really loved her big "sister" Unfortunately we had to put her sister down just a week after this picture was taken.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

This is my favorite J.C. pic. I think he looks adorable here.








I love Shadow's face in this one. 








I like this one of Holly because she's got her tongue out in it.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

This is one I really like of Taylor *smiles*


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

such cute doggies!! i love this thread!

this one is my avatar but i really love it! 









i love this one too! he looks like he is trying to catch snowflakes on his tongue!


----------



## RoxysMom (Feb 22, 2009)

Roxy has an underbite so it always seems like she is smiling. 

These pics are pretty cute!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I like the second on of Roxy... It looks like she's laughing!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

musicmom116 said:


> You wanted a cute dog/pupppy picture, you got definitely got some really cute ones with everyon's replies. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cute. What breed(s) is Dallas? She kind of looks like a wire-haired Doxie but I can't tell from the pic. I love her! She's adorable!


----------

